# WHP Health Insurance?



## cj23 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm going out to Canada for 12 month on the Working Holiday Program but am unsure as to what health care company to use. 

I have found a number of different companies based in the UK and Canada, is it best to purchase health insurance from a Canadian health insurance provider or one in the UK?

Can anyone recommend a particular company they used on their working holiday?

I am visiting Vancouver so require a full 12 months of working health care insurance. 

Any information is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks

Chris


----------

